# Using Remote Control Boats to take out lines??



## CarpCatMan

I was wondering if it's legal in the State of Ohio to use "Remote control boats" to take out your bait when fishing for Channels and Flatties??

I know many guys use row boats or "Electric motor" boats or even rubber rafts but I thought RC boats might work very well.......


----------



## chrism1367

Yeah I saw that on tv too LOL

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## viper1

Id think it would be. I seen some guys busted at the wildlife are in mosquito long time back. But they were actually using the boats to fish the area you're not allowed to fish.


----------



## exide9922

Somebody has been watching top hooker lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpCatMan

Actually I did see "Top Hooker" the other night BUT I just want to take the bait out and drop it .... *NOT* FISH WITH THE BOAT .... That show is kind of entertaining but stupid!!


----------



## M.Magis

It's legal. There are boats made specifically for this.


----------



## boatfisher

CarpCatMan said:


> Actually I did see "Top Hooker" the other night BUT I just want to take the bait out and drop it .... *NOT* FISH WITH THE BOAT .... That show is kind of entertaining but stupid!!


You saw it on "Top Hooker"? I saw it on "Off The Hook Extreme Catches", The company that was on "Off The Hook" is Fish Fun Co.
They have "The Rc Fishing Pole" for taking your line out, it releases wherever you want. The advantage is the boat can take your line out 300-400 feet and release it, bait and all. You can also drive your line attached to the boats, and when a fish hits you drive the fish to shore with the boat, (for small fish). The website is Rc Fishing World:F


----------



## Eliminator

There's several u-tube video's out there, one with the radio controlled boat taking the bait out to some bridge pillars, a servo releases the line and as the boat turns to return, a big tarpon fish comes up and eats the boat!


----------



## grimmjj

I have a bunch of rc stuff maybe I could trade a plane or a truck or my car for a boat. This is a great idea. It wild be cool trotlining but I dont think it could support the weight you would need on the other end


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

boatfisher said:


> You saw it on "Top Hooker"? I saw it on "Off The Hook Extreme Catches", The company that was on "Off The Hook" is Fish Fun Co.
> They have "The Rc Fishing Pole" for taking your line out, it releases wherever you want. The advantage is the boat can take your line out 300-400 feet and release it, bait and all. You can also drive your line attached to the boats, and when a fish hits you drive the fish to shore with the boat, (for small fish). The website is Rc Fishing World:F


and the problem with that Is, what if you get something not "small"? like say, a 5 pound carp, or bass?


----------



## PAYARA

Not a new concept.This tactic has been used in the European carp
fishing scene for a few decades now,with all sorts of RC craft used 
to place bait and rigs.Do a search for 'Bait boat'.These sort of boats
have a very limited use in the USA,mainly because fishing at extreme
range (we'll say 130yds+) is impractical on most waters due to the 
boat traffic and other obstructions.However,they excel for placing 
bait/rigs in tight places such as under trees or other places you
couldn't cast to safely.In Europe,quite a lot of the carp fishing,for
BIG carp,is done by placing baits by boat (rc or conventional) 
100 yds out from the bank in the big reservoirs.When a fish is
hooked,the angler then gets in a boat to play and land the fish.
Since our waters don't have designated boat free zones,this 
sort of angling at extreme range becomes very problematic.


----------



## boatfisher

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> and the problem with that Is, what if you get something not "small"? like say, a 5 pound carp, or bass?


The one I mentioned, ( The Rc Fishing Pole ), has two features: For big fish like Carp.....it has a line release to take your line out from your fishing pole instead of casting you drive the line-bait out and you release it from the boat. I talked to a guy that puts a live bluegill on drives it out 150 feet and releases it.
For small fish, you attach your line, use a small hook for bluegill and small bass, etc.:F


----------



## ezbite

viper1 said:


> Id think it would be. I seen some guys busted at the wildlife are in mosquito long time back. But they were actually using the boats to fish the area you're not allowed to fish.


do that, get caught and go to jail.. its a game refuge.. NO trespassing PERIOD... by remote or foot..

to the op, why not just put on some waders or just wade out (the water is very warm) and cast? right now at mosquito there are several fishable points where you can wade out a long ways, cast, leave the bail open and walk back to the shore. im sure theres many other lakes in the area too.


----------



## CarpCatMan

ezbite said:


> do that, get caught and go to jail.. its a game refuge.. NO trespassing PERIOD... by remote or foot..
> 
> to the op, why not just put on some waders or just wade out (the water is very warm) and cast? right now at mosquito there are several fishable points where you can wade out a long ways, cast, leave the bail open and walk back to the shore. im sure theres many other lakes in the area too.


I guess you didn't read my question .... what do you do when the water temp. is 40 degrees in April or when you want to get your lines out a 100 yards in 6 or 8 foot of water?????????? wading out is just plain STUPID!!!


----------



## saugmon

I read an article many years ago where people on pontoons were using remote controlled boats for catfishing. They couldn't get their ponttoon up close to some shallow flats where the huge cats were,and couldn't cast far enough. They had a release on their rc boat,run it out into that shallow flat,then yank the line off and rig was set.


----------



## damrat

There nis a gentleman on one of the shark sites that has a remote control kyak the make 400 yard plus drops in the surf


----------



## jimthepolack

CarpCatMan said:


> I was wondering if it's legal in the State of Ohio to use "Remote control boats" to take out your bait when fishing for Channels and Flatties??
> 
> I know many guys use row boats or "Electric motor" boats or even rubber rafts but I thought RC boats might work very well.......


This one of the stupidest and unsportsmanship ideas I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Lewzer

> This one of the stupidest and unsportsmanship ideas I've ever heard in my life.


Wow.. Care to explain why you feel that way? Just curious. 
He's just dropping off a bait somewhere offshore. Not all have boats to fish out of.
I don't think it's any more unsportsmanlike than using sonar. It another tool.


----------



## jimthepolack

Lewzer said:


> Wow.. Care to explain why you feel that way? Just curious.
> He's just dropping off a bait somewhere offshore. Not all have boats to fish out of.
> I don't think it's any more unsportsmanlike than using sonar. It another tool.


Yeah, well there are good tools and there bad tools. I use a rod & reel - that's fishing. This isn't. Maybe I could let my Lab swim around with a net......


----------



## Shad Rap

jimthepolack said:


> Yeah, well there are good tools and there bad tools. I use a rod & reel - that's fishing. This isn't. Maybe I could let my Lab swim around with a net......


I see you're easily confused huh?..he is using a rod and reel...just wanting to try a different tactic to get the bait out further from shore...he's not fishing with the rc boat...lol...I don't think you're understanding what he wants to do...some people...now that I see your screen name I completely understand.


----------



## jimthepolack

Shad Rap said:


> I see you're easily confused huh?..he is using a rod and reel...just wanting to try a different tactic to get the bait out further from shore...he's not fishing with the rc boat...lol...I don't think you're understanding what he wants to do...some people...now that I see your screen name I completely understand.


I understand what he's trying to do. I just don't agree with that method and I don't make it personal like you did.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

jim, seriously? there are better things to go about. find them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I posted some videos of people doing this a few months ago.. Not much response. lol. CarpCatman, you did it right!  I don't see a problem with it. Guys are using helicopters as well LOL. Go out and have fun. Don't try to fish illegal areas and who cares how you do it as long as it's legal. If you can rig up a RC boat to catch a fish or assist in catching a fish, more power to you.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

CarpCatMan said:


> Better yet Jim, Tell us how you would get your lines out if you were fishing for 50lb Flatheads. Remember you can't cast a bait that weighs 10 or 12 ounces .... we sometimes use 10" suckers or 8" bluegills for bait. Sometimes we fish in April, the water temp. is 45 degrees so you can't wade out. ???????????????? So if you're fishing from shore the ONLY OPTION IS: *take your bait out in a boat *


Wellllll, You can cast a big bait, you just need a big rod. Guys do it surf fishing all the time.


----------



## CarpCatMan

Hi Jimthepolack, I'm the original poster of this question. I'd like to hear your opinion on "Bowfishing", "Trot lines", "Wading", and "fishing from a boat". I'm guessing your very young (under 18) ... I know catfishermen have been taking there lines out in row boats for over a 100 years. My dad and uncles did it in the 50's and 60's .......... please explain your reasoning!! I personal have a big problem with Jug fishing, Bowfishing, and Trot lines .... I don't consider them a sport at all ... just my opinion!! Thanks


----------



## CarpCatMan

Better yet Jim, Tell us how you would get your lines out if you were fishing for 50lb Flatheads. Remember you can't cast a bait that weighs 10 or 12 ounces .... we sometimes use 10" suckers or 8" bluegills for bait. Sometimes we fish in April, the water temp. is 45 degrees so you can't wade out. ???????????????? So if you're fishing from shore the ONLY OPTION IS: take your bait out in a boat


----------



## viper1

Guys fishing for big cats blues and that usually row or boat out to drop their bait farther from shore. And I know personally they have done it for at least 40-50 years. And not consider not sporting. The rc is doing exactly the same thing. Dropping the bait further then a person can cast. With live bluegills for cats casting them they soon die. But carrying them out keeps them alive longer. Personally i see it as a good tool. And I would never let some ones opinion affect mine especially when the best reason they have is because! LOL! The stupid thing is to object to something simply because you can. With no particular rhyme or reason. So enjoy and catch many!


----------



## Shad Rap

jimthepolack said:


> I understand what he's trying to do. I just don't agree with that method and I don't make it personal like you did.


But you personally attacked his idea of getting his bait further offshore...you basically said he wasn't a sportsman and all that crap too...you did make it personal I was just giving it back to ya!..no hard feelins!


----------



## backlashed

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wellllll, You can cast a big bait, you just need a big rod. Guys do it surf fishing all the time.


And they use kayaks to get their bait out further. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chasmo

Years ago, I think it was Ranger boats, made a RC boat for fishing inside no boating zones at dams. Had a 12v battery and minn-kota powerhead in mini semi vee body. Used a pincher type release to send boat to area, snap off bait and bring the boat back. At Raystown Lake dam breast, fishing for stripers, we used to use gas powered RC boats with a balloon float and a trout under it, scotch tape the line to the boat, send it in and snap off where we wanted the bait to be, balloon was indicator for free lining trout. Work occasionaly.
I remember doing that one season and it died off or was outlawed, cant remember.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

backlashed said:


> And they use kayaks to get their bait out further.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Right, I understand. I only took exception to him saying it was the only option. 1 in 1000(probably even fewer) use some device to get their baits further than they can cast. Its mostly novelty I believe.


----------



## viper1

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wellllll, You can cast a big bait, you just need a big rod. Guys do it surf fishing all the time.


Guys cast dead bait surf casting mostly. If not it soon is. But cat fishing even ong rods dont go out that far. LOL!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

viper1 said:


> Guys cast dead bait surf casting mostly. If not it soon is. But cat fishing even ong rods dont go out that far. LOL!


How many catfishers do you know that use something to get their baits out further? Any? I know I sure don't.


----------



## CarpCatMan

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Right, I understand. I only took exception to him saying it was the only option. 1 in 1000(probably even fewer) use some device to get their baits further than they can cast. Its mostly novelty I believe.


I'm guessing that "serious flathead" shore fishermen (that use live bait), the ratio is more like 1 out of 2 use some method other than casting.


----------



## viper1

MassillonBuckeye said:


> How many catfishers do you know that use something to get their baits out further? Any? I know I sure don't.


Quite a lot! You evidently don't fish the blue cats or the flatheads. Down in southeastern Ohio quite a few have them and they are really large. They use a real large bluegill as bait and row them out and put in the water easy to keep it alive. I also use to do quite a bit of florida surf fishing and know you cant cast a life fish that far. Even if you could when it slapped the water it would be worthless. ur worms on. LOL!

Not talking the normal 12-24 inch cats you use worms on. LOL!


----------



## viper1

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Right, I understand. I only took exception to him saying it was the only option. 1 in 1000(probably even fewer) use some device to get their baits further than they can cast. Its mostly novelty I believe.


Nope not a novelty! Simply a different type of fishing for the big cats.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

CarpCatMan said:


> I'm guessing that "serious flathead" shore fishermen (that use live bait), the ratio is more like 1 out of 2 use some method other than casting.


I'm intrigued. Just did a couple google searches. Can you find some articles or people discussing this anywhere for us? Honestly first I've ever heard of a recreational catfisher using a boat just to run baits. You learn something new everyday!

Same for you viper, not saying I don't believe you, I just can't find anything and hav never seen it. I haven't fished specifically for cats in a river for probably 20 years. And yeah, we used worms or liver heh.  that said, I'll be fishing Hoover for cats here in the next few years once those blues they stocked get some size to em.


----------



## viper1

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm intrigued. Just did a couple google searches. Can you find some articles or people discussing this anywhere for us? Honestly first I've ever heard of a recreational catfisher using a boat just to run baits. You learn something new everyday!


No idea! I know simply because I met some fellows from there 45 years ago. One moved into this area and i started going on the days off some. Personally down it and watched it done at several lakes. To me that tops goggling as i prefer real life over internet anyway. But im sure if you want to goggle it you'll find some>LOL!


----------



## CarpCatMan

I probably know or have known at least 12 (what I would consider SERIOUS) flathead or blue cat fisherman (they mostly fished Peidmont, Clendening, Salt Fork, Tappen, etc...) They all used some type of boat to take out there live bait!!!! There is really no other choice. You will kill your live bait with a cast. Plus you can only cast it 15 to 20 yards max... They normally take the lines out 50 to 100 yards depending on where and other factors (creek channels) .....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

viper1 said:


> No idea! I know simply because I met some fellows from there 45 years ago. One moved into this area and i started going on the days off some. Personally down it and watched it done at several lakes. To me that tops goggling as i prefer real life over internet anyway. But im sure if you want to goggle it you'll find some>LOL!


So one guy did it. Kinda my point.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

CarpCatMan said:


> I probably know or have know at least 12 (what I would consider SERIOUS) flathead or blue cat fisherman (they mostly fished Peidmont, Clendening, Salt Fork, Tappen, etc...) They all used some type of boat to take out there live bait!!!! There really is no other choice. You will kill your live bait with a cast. Plus you can only cast it 15 to 20 yards max... They normally take the lines out 50 to 100 yards depending on where and other factors (creek channels) .....


I'd say they were serious! Do what you do I guess!


----------



## viper1

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So one guy did it. Kinda my point.


Read a little better. One guy introduced me to it. and to LOTS of others doing it.
Also read carp cat man posts and you'll see there is plenty more. With all your points and knowledge just how many blues and flatheads have you caught any way?


----------



## CarpCatMan

Some of there guys are really crazy.. I knew one guy (in the 70's) that had probably 10 aquariums in his basement dedicated to just live bait for these cats.. I just met a guy last week that had 2 aquariums in his garage just for chubs and bluegills for mainly channel cats. He was just a caster... lol


----------



## viper1

CarpCatMan said:


> Some of there guys are really crazy.. I knew one guy (in the 70's) that had probably 10 aquariums in his basement dedicated to just live bait for these cats.. I just met a guy last week that had 2 aquariums in his garage just for chubs and bluegills for mainly channel cats. He was just a caster... lol


I wouldn't call it any more crazy then some one who keeps crawlers, or load their own shells or any other thing we do for our favorite activities. I had a friend one time that would.....lol well better not go there. LOL!


----------



## CarpCatMan

Viper1, if you're talking to me ... I really don't consider myself a serious catfisherman. My dad was and I've known quit a few guys that was/is. It has always fascinated me. I usually fish for channel cats using small bluegills that can be casted. (doesn't work real well). .. I've never owned a boat. I've only caught 4 or 5 Flatheads (not big) and maybe 50 channels. BUT I'd like to get a little more into it hence my original question about remote control boats. I also enjoy carp fishing (carp might be the smartest fish). I thought the RC boats might work well for placing carp bait as well!!! who knows!!??


----------



## viper1

CarpCatMan said:


> Viper1, if you're talking to me ... I really don't consider myself a serious catfisherman. My dad was and I've known quit a few guys that was/is. It has always fascinated me. I usually fish for channel cats using small bluegills that can be casted. (doesn't work real well). .. I've never owned a boat. I've only caught 4 or 5 Flatheads (not big) and maybe 50 channels. BUT I'd like to get a little more into it hence my original question about remote control boats. I also enjoy carp fishing (carp might be the smartest fish). I thought the RC boats might work well for placing carp bait as well!!! who knows!!??


No I was referring to Massillon Buckeye. As he seemed to know a lot on the subject. As he basically called me a liar. THe problem on here is people tend to have opinions some times with no knowledge on the subject. And if I tell them something i personally seen or done, they come back smart a$$ like were liers. This tends to heat me up. I really dont care what he thinks or can goggle. But i do know what i have done.,LOL! We spent many nights at most the lakes you mentioned and they ALL fished that way. What percentage I dont know but i dont make up numbers. Great lakes and some huge fish. They are also a lot of jug fishing and trout lines there. But never cared to fish that way. Sure does beat fishing mud cats and channels. LOL!


----------



## CarpCatMan

viper1 said:


> No I was referring to Massillon Buckeye. As he seemed to know a lot on the subject. As he basically called me a liar. THe problem on here is people tend to have opinions some times with no knowledge on the subject. And if I tell them something i personally seen or done, they come back smart a$$ like were liers. This tends to heat me up. I really dont care what he thinks or can goggle. But i do know what i have done.,LOL! We spent many nights at most the lakes you mentioned and they ALL fished that way. What percentage I dont know but i dont make up numbers. Great lakes and some huge fish. They are also a lot of jug fishing and trout lines there. But never cared to fish that way. Sure does beat fishing mud cats and channels. LOL!


I hate "bullheads", they can ruin a good fishing night!! I like good Channel Cats just because Flatties and Blues are tuff to catch sometimes!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I didn't say you were a liar. I simply said I've never seen it and couldn't find anything on it. I never doubted its happening. Relax.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

CarpCatMan said:


> I hate "bullheads", they can ruin a good fishing night!! I like good Channel Cats just because Flatties and Blues are tuff to catch sometimes!!!


Aren't bullheads good flattie bait? You taking about the yellow bellies?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

bullheads taste good though. as long as you cut you the red line.


----------



## CarpCatMan

yellow bellies, browns, and blacks (I think) ..... I've heard that people have used small Bullheads but if I was a BIG catfish I would eat it. I personally don't think it would be good bait!!


----------



## viper1

CarpCatMan said:


> I hate "bullheads", they can ruin a good fishing night!! I like good Channel Cats just because Flatties and Blues are tuff to catch sometimes!!!


Amen buddy! I fully agree!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yep, it also depends on the water you get them out. maybe next time, you shoudl put them in salt water and let it sit for overnight, and cut the line out. they have enough meat on the fillets for me. also, it seems the better sized ones like cut bluegill better. maybe then you could catch a bonus channel cat.


----------



## Jigging Jim

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> bullheads taste good though. as long as you cut you the red line.


Where I am from, Bullhead Fishing in the Spring is a big deal. Some Volunteer Fire Departments make money in the Spring from serving "All-You-Can-Eat" Bullhead Dinners at their Fire Stations. They take the Profits from those Dinners and buy Firefighting and E.M.S. Equipment... Many Bars that serve Food have "All-You-Can-Eat" Bullhead Dinners, too.


----------



## chasmo

Link to vid of a 'bait' boat used for carp fishing. He also rigged line later in vid to get his line out with the bait. Same concept (without bait hoppers)used to take live trout to breast of dam at Raystown Lake in the 80's for stripers and lakers.






am still looking for old info on the 12v minnkota powered boat..my brother says he may have pictures of it being used


----------



## M.Magis

I'll chime in on behalf of the serios flathead fishermen. Nearly all of us take at least 95% of our baits out and drop them with a boat. Occasionally we'll lob one close to shore. These are all lake fishermen, it's usually not a big deal to cast when fishing rivers. If we want our baits to last all night when fishing lakes, casting them is not an option. There's just too much water to have all baits near the shore, so we need to get them near the travelways or feeding areas. If you're ever on a lake with a good flathead population at dusk, you've probbly seen someone running lines and didn't even realize it. It doesn't take long.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

M.Magis said:


> I'll chime in on behalf of the serios flathead fishermen. Nearly all of us take at least 95% of our baits out and drop them with a boat. Occasionally we'll lob one close to shore. These are all lake fishermen, it's usually not a big deal to cast when fishing rivers. If we want our baits to last all night when fishing lakes, casting them is not an option. There's just too much water to have all baits near the shore, so we need to get them near the travelways or feeding areas. If you're ever on a lake with a good flathead population at dusk, you've probbly seen someone running lines and didn't even realize it. It doesn't take long.


So you launch your boat, drop bait, beach it and fish? Or guys using smaller ones in the beds of their pickups? Cool. Just easier to fish for em that way from shore unless you wanted to drift for em?


----------



## ezbite

CarpCatMan said:


> I guess you didn't read my question .... what do you do when the water temp. is 40 degrees in April or when you want to get your lines out a 100 yards in 6 or 8 foot of water?????????? wading out is just plain STUPID!!!


Using Remote Control Boats to take out lines?? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was wondering if it's legal in the State of Ohio to use "Remote control boats" to take out your bait when fishing for Channels and Flatties??

I know many guys use row boats or "Electric motor" boats or even rubber rafts but I thought RC boats might work very well....... 

funny I dont see anything about 40 deg water or 6-8 fow or 100 yards out in your first post, SO im sorry for my STUPID suggestion, I was just trying to help out (you wont have to worry about that again) and FYI, I know many guys that wade in 40 deg water in april, myself included. we actually DO catch fish.


----------



## M.Magis

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So you launch your boat, drop bait, beach it and fish? Or guys using smaller ones in the beds of their pickups? Cool. Just easier to fish for em that way from shore unless you wanted to drift for em?


That's pretty much it, it's much more comfortable and quiet to fish on shore for 12 hours than on a boat.


----------



## Rumble

I go with the philosophy of "whatever floats your boat" and say go with what works for you. If you do give it a try I hope you report back here and tell us if you had success or not.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

The principal of this is nothing new. I grew up in the Lima, ohio area, in the late 60's and my buddy's dad heavily fished lost creek, metzger and ferguson reservoirs, using a big penn levelwind, 2 drop bobbers , and a Large beechball ( winds would take the beechball out on the lake, and he would watch the drop bobbers with binoculars for bites...) good for large channels, eyes, perch... he could get his line at least 100 yds. out on the reservoir, no problem. Definately not a new idea , been around MANY years...


----------



## ducky152000

I would love to hear how many blues have been caught at piedmont,saltfork,clendening and Tappan.


----------



## CatchNrelease

I wouldn't have a problem with it. Seems no different that planer boards or dipsy divers, lead core line. there all tools to get your bait to the fish


----------



## boatfisher

I was wondering if it's legal in the State of Ohio to use "Remote control boats" to take out your bait when fishing for Channels and Flatties??
I know many guys use row boats or "Electric motor" boats or even rubber rafts but I thought RC boats might work very well....... 

Regarding whether it is legal or not, as long as you do not intend to pull in the fish with the boat. After all you are talking about using the boat to drop off the line, so in that case it is legal. I based my answer on information from http://rcfishingworld.com/it/is_legal.html:F


----------



## 9Left

CatchNrelease said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it. Seems no different that planer boards or dipsy divers, lead core line. there all tools to get your bait to the fish



.........exactly! Its no different than any other methods some guys use to present the bait to there target area... Best post on here yet!


----------



## boatfisher

A couple of minute video from youtube using the rc boat for getting your line out. Part one shows boat deploys the bait,(legal) rc boats typically have a range of 300-400 feet. Part two shows boats with line attached to the boat and the boat pulls in the fish, (some states not legal).[ame]http://youtu.be/XkWGzLDMs80[/ame]:F


----------



## Silent Mike

this idea is not new...watched plenty of fishing shows of the salt water variety and they take their baits out with kayak....if i ever get a kayak, i will definitely use that tactic around here...

as for the guy who think its "the most unsportsmanlike thing hes ever heard of" well that guy is a window licker...plain and simple...this is no different than swimming your line out...gtfoh


----------

